# Will Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset run Counter-strike Source?



## BLUEC0RE (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey I am thinking of getting a Sony Vaio CS 290 notebook but I could not help but notice that it only supports Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset for a video card. All I need to be happy is to have counter-strike source running on my computer (my computer right now, HP DV6415 can just push 9fps on lowest settings if im lucky). Can anyone tell me if this integrated graphics card has the might to actually run this game at decent speeds? I thought that if it could handle HD video, it could be up to the task, the game is 4+ years old. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 18, 2009)

It should run on low to very low but I don't know how playable it will be. You might be looking at 15-20 fps on the high end (I don't know that anyone has ever tested it for cs:s or any games for that matter).


----------

